# Cruiser Deluxe 5 speed



## marching_out (May 11, 2020)

Does anyone know if any of the 1980 to 1984 Deluxe Cruiser 5 speeds came with a thumb shifter?


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2020)

I believe after the Positron II all the 5 speeds had a thumb shifter. Starting in 84 maybe?


----------



## hm. (May 13, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I believe after the Positron II all the 5 speeds had a thumb shifter. Starting in 84 maybe?



My all original 84 Cruiser 5 has the long chrome shifter with the S.. Maybe Cruiser 5 got the thumb shifter in 85??


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 13, 2020)

marching_out said:


> Does anyone know if any of the 1980 to 1984 Deluxe Cruiser 5 speeds came with a thumb shifter?




Schwinn never made a "Deluxe Cruiser" in a 5 speed during the years you mentioned.

The Deluxe Cruiser was only a single speed and 2 year model for 80 & 81.

The Cruiser 5 model was from 80 to 82, and hand stem mounted Positron shifters.

The 84 Cruiser 5 went to the standard Schwinn stem mounted shifter.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 13, 2020)

marching_out said:


> Does anyone know if any of the 1980 to 1984 Deluxe Cruiser 5 speeds came with a thumb shifter?



Far as I know, there's no such thing as a Deluxe Cruiser 5 in the 80,s Not in the 70's too. Maybe in the 90,s which case,  the springer, chain guard  and frame would not be the same as 80,s.

The Deluxe cruiser did not come in 5 speed. Certainly it's an ad-on option but there's 's no chain guard to match that name. Always wondered why and so, I'd like to see your chain guard. I expect that if you've got one, somebody chopped up some decals and it's not an original screen print. (paint) .


----------



## marching_out (May 13, 2020)

I'm not that familiar with these so my description above is probably screwed up. See below and make the call.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 13, 2020)

Yeah, That's a Deluxe that was originally single speed.  prob 1981and somebody added the 5 , that splains why shifter is not stock and those fenders too. Schwinn didn't make fenders for em.  All could have been added as dealer promo, while Schwinn didn't do that dealers were. Tough to tell if that's a 80's springer fork but u can search here for the detail on how. Otherwise it looks in great condition, bery, bery hard to find. I'd give odds, it's a dealer promo or fully soup-ed up for 1st  owner.


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 14, 2020)

marching_out said:


> I'm not that familiar with these so my description above is probably screwed up. See below and make the call.
> View attachment 1193676




Most likely a custom build by a bike dealer at a buyers request, or by the owner himself after the original purchase?


----------



## Jeff54 (May 14, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> Most likely a custom build by a bike dealer at a buyers request, or by the owner himself after the original purchase?



You'll never know the answer to that but there are hints. I Don't remember who it is here but he worked for Schwinn dealer then, and makes the claim of adding the fenders, and it's very reasonable and usual for dealers to load ya up with every thing they could off the shelf. . [wink]


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 14, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> You'll never know the answer to that but there are hints. I Don't remember who it is here but he worked for Schwinn dealer then, and makes the claim of adding the fenders, and it's very reasonable and usual for dealers to load ya up with every thing they could off the shelf. . [wink]




I worked for a Schwinn dealer from 77 to 82 in Manhattan Beach, Calif, and we customized all kinds of bikes for our customers at their request. The bike in the pic started out as a Deluxe Cruiser, then someone added the gearing, rear caliper brake, speedometer, rear rack, and the fenders!


----------



## mrg (May 14, 2020)

70/80's Spitfire/Cruiser with fenders!, nothing looks worse!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 14, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> I worked for a Schwinn dealer from 77 to 82 in Manhattan Beach, Calif, and we customized all kinds of bikes for our customers at their request. The bike in the pic started out as a Deluxe Cruiser, then someone added the gearing, rear caliper brake, speedometer, rear rack, and the fenders!



Oh, That was U Good! Nothing better than witnessed testimony an U should-a stuck a brake drum on it too, The Works! .  [wink]


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 15, 2020)

mrg said:


> 70/80's Spitfire/Cruiser with fenders!, nothing looks worse!





I am not a big fan of fenders on a Cruiser either, but to each his own. It's all about the bling for some riders though...............


----------



## Oilit (May 15, 2020)

mrg said:


> 70/80's Spitfire/Cruiser with fenders!, nothing looks worse!



Once long ago, I had a Honda 350, and I was new to motorbikes, but I knew that keeping the chain lubricated was important, so I oiled mine down and went for a ride. I had on a light brown jacket, and when I got back, the jacket had a neat streak of chain oil right down the back. I've liked fenders ever since, although I admit you really have to be pushing to do that on a bicycle.


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2020)

I’ve said this here before, fenders are fine on a bike that came with fenders, the whole idea Schwinn  had with 70/80s Spitfire/Cruiser’s was to emulate the California Klunker/beach cruiser so if it’s raining grab a tanker that has fenders!


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 15, 2020)

mrg said:


> I’ve said this here before, fenders are fine on a bike that came with fenders, the whole idea Schwinn  had with 70/80s Spitfire/Cruiser’s was to emulate the California Klunker/beach cruiser so if it’s raining grab a tanker that has fenders!




Yep, Schwinn had 2 middleweight  models with fenders during those years, the Heavy Duti, and the Typhoon. We sold quite a few HD's to people who wanted fenders on their bikes, but still wanted the "Cruiser" look. I don't ever remember having a customer ask to have fenders installed on a Spitfire or Cruiser back in the day?


----------



## marching_out (May 15, 2020)

Well we'll find out what this thing is. I should be picking it up tomorrow. I'll take some better picts and post them when I get them.


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 16, 2020)

marching_out said:


> Well we'll find out what this thing is. I should be picking it up tomorrow. I'll take some better picts and post them when I get them.




It is a Deluxe Cruiser that has been customized by either the shop who sold it, or the owner of the bike.


----------



## marching_out (May 16, 2020)

So here we go. Picked it up today. Needs some attention to make it ridable. Below are a few picts of the bike. Curious to know if the opinion of everyone is still the same based on the photos. All indications are the original owner had all the accessories put on by the Schwinn shop.


----------



## Goodday (May 16, 2020)

marching_out said:


> So here we go. Picked it up today. Needs some attention to make it ridable. Below are a few picts of the bike. Curious to know if the opinion of everyone is still the same based on the photos. All indications are the original owner had all the accessories put on by the Schwinn shop.
> View attachment 1195520
> View attachment 1195521
> View attachment 1195522
> ...


----------



## Goodday (May 16, 2020)

Looks like a nice low mileage bike


----------



## mrg (May 16, 2020)

Looks like a great rider, fine with the 5 spd but if the shop did it probably wound have a posi-tron shifter ( unless the owner cheaped out ) but those aftermarket fenders got to go. whats the #'s on the badge anyway?


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2020)

Wow, another 81 with that famous MR serial number. Whasup with all those Dec 80 stamped head tubes anyway?  :eek:

The person that modified that Cruiser installed a new correct 81 date coded rear hub or possibly a complete rear wheel set. That to me would indicate a dealer did the mods. One thing that bugs me though, only a rear caliper for braking. Having geared bikes since I was kid and having just the rear caliper wouldn't quite cut it when you NEED to stop.
Is there a picture of the chain ring? That had to be replaced also and it should have knurling around the crank arm hole and facing out. This is another detail that might tell you if a bike shop did the mods.


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 17, 2020)

marching_out said:


> So here we go. Picked it up today. Needs some attention to make it ridable. Below are a few picts of the bike. Curious to know if the opinion of everyone is still the same based on the photos. All indications are the original owner had all the accessories put on by the Schwinn shop.
> View attachment 1195520
> View attachment 1195521
> View attachment 1195522
> ...




It's a cool bike, clean it up and ride it....................


----------



## Jeff54 (May 17, 2020)

marching_out said:


> So here we go. Picked it up today. Needs some attention to make it ridable. Below are a few picts of the bike. Curious to know if the opinion of everyone is still the same based on the photos. All indications are the original owner had all the accessories put on by the Schwinn shop.
> View attachment 1195520
> View attachment 1195521
> View attachment 1195522
> ...




Yeah I can't be sure cause I've never had a Heavy Duti, or Typhoon but those fender braces look like Schwinn's.  Typically, and for many, many years it's the distance where the top flat area next to edge of where fender meets there's about 1/4" and less space. The imports and others can be 1/2" and usually  greater so, it's a easy tell. There's another blue cruiser that's almost or is minty, posted here a few year ago Think it is a Cruiser 5 but looks like yours and the fenders were not Schwinn, but appears dealer build up too.

That's a good looking bike and set up. I think for sure that's a dealer built it up and for that reason the only thing I'd consider changing would be, is a proper Positron shifter and maybe derailleur if it's not what the cruiser 5 has in 81. The rack and every thing else is Schwinn. The deluxe saddle and tires  are not easy to come by and springer even harder. Like the fenders or not, I'd store em if preferred without. Somebody prob paid well over like, another $150+ above what a Cruiser 5's retail price for all this in 81.

The paint issues look like it's sat in area exposed to ice and snow on in times past. U see the area at  top rear chain guard, looks like ice did it.  cracked and pealed seat post decal prob from freezing and  thaw, , I wouldn't touch it unless ya can find an original, white paper backed decal. That is, , wouldn't even consider "Schwinn approved" re-pop  decals as repair/replacement on this bike. The chrome is gonna clean up good, just don't scratch it when you do. And duh, don't store it next to the wood pile, ever again.


----------



## marching_out (May 17, 2020)

You guys rock for info. This is why I love this site! The number on the badge is 0681. Also, I've included a picture of the shifter in question. It's hard to see in the picture but it does "Schwinn Approved". The chain ring does NOT have the knurling. I have seen that before but never understood the difference. I took a picture of my wife's 1977 Suburban and it has the knurled chain ring. Can someone explain the difference in the two and why the knurled ring is needed with a 5 speed?


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 17, 2020)

marching_out said:


> You guys rock for info. This is why I love this site! The number on the badge is 0681. Also, I've included a picture of the shifter in question. It's hard to see in the picture but it does "Schwinn Approved". The chain ring does NOT have the knurling. I have seen that before but never understood the difference. I took a picture of my wife's 1977 Suburban and it has the knurled chain ring. Can someone explain the difference in the two and why the knurled ring is needed with a 5 speed?




If I remember correctly after 40 years, the chains on the 5 speeds are a bit narrower, and the knurled sprocket is narrower to match the chain.


----------



## mrg (May 17, 2020)

built 68th day ( beginning of march ) of 81 by the tag #'s.


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2020)

There were a total of three different Schwinn chain rings made for the narrow 3/32 chains used on 5 and 10 speeds. The first 5 speed ring was made for the Corvette 5 speeds and then later in 64? it was used on the lightweight 5 speeds. The dish was inverted from the standard coaster/3 speed ring and it was marked 6355 on the back when mounted correctly. This one was used thru the 68 model year. There were two narrow 5 speed clovers that had knurling and I believe the only difference was the size and spacing of the knurling. 

Better check your ring, front and back, and make sure it's not the coaster ring! And better check your chain too.


----------



## Goodday (May 18, 2020)

You think that the knurling  was a put on this side out notice? As maybe they had installation issues


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2020)

Goodday said:


> You think that the knurling  was a put on this side out notice? As maybe they had installation issues




I think the knurling was there for two reasons. One as you said and the other to signify the ring is for a 3/32" chain. The Corvette 5 speed ring was installed with dish out and the part number 6355 was stamped on the back. The last year that ring was used was 1968 and that year Schwinn installed the ring backwards, having the dish to the inside plus they added a washer spacer to offset the ring lining up the teeth to where they would have been if they just installed the ring inverted like they did for the year prior.


----------



## marching_out (May 25, 2020)

Better? I had another project going but could't wait to get started on this. Rack, fenders, spedo gone. Took apart and cleaned the cables. Not quite ready for the road but took it up and down the driveway a few times. Rides great and shifts through all the gears smoothly.


----------



## hm. (May 25, 2020)

Very nice! I can see the 5 speed gear stack looks similar to the one on my 82 sidewinder. With the Alpine gear, you could pretty much climb a wall in first!


----------



## Goodday (May 25, 2020)

hm. said:


> Very nice! I can see the 5 speed gear stack looks similar to the one on my 82 sidewinder. With the Alpine gear, you could pretty much climb a wall in first!



Looks nice, but I liked it dressed out, can u get a hole drilled in springer to install front brake, didnt notice till someone mentioned, one set of hand brake might be iffy, sure your responsible rider and doesn’t run through water puddles, ha


----------



## Cristian sanchez (May 31, 2020)

interested in selling


----------

